# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Khám phá lễ hội chocolate vòng quanh thế giới

## hieunt

*Nếu bạn là người yêu thích những món ăn làm từ đồ ngọt, đừng bỏ qua những lễ hội chocolate nổi tiếng trên thế giới
*
Tuần qua, lễ hội chocolate lớn nhất nước Anh đã diễn ra tưng bừng, thu hút đông đảo những tín đồ hảo ngọt trên khắp hành tinh. Hãy cùng điểm qua những lễ hội lấy chủ đề tương tự trên khắp thế giới.

1. Lễ hội chocolate nước Anh



Lễ hội diễn ra thường niên trong hai ngày 9  và 10/3, được tổ chức tại bốn thành phố lớn của nước Anh là London,  Oxford, Bristol và Brighton. Du khách có cơ hội nếm thử chocolate đủ loại, từ chocolate đắng cổ điển, sản xuất thủ công tới các loại  ngoại nhập, rất nhiều trong số đó là miễn phí.

2. Salon du Chocolat, Pháp



Salon du Chocolat là tên của một chuỗi hoạt động liên quan đến chocolate  diễn ra tại kinh đô ánh sáng và 6 thành phố khác tại Pháp, trong đó có  cả một show trình diễn thời trang với người mẫu mặc các trang phục làm  từ chocolate. Ngoài nước Pháp, lễ hội còn diễn ra  tại hơn 15 quốc gia, trong đó có New York và Tokyo, với nhiều hoạt động  bên lề độc đáo, rơi vào khoảng từ 30/10 đến 3/11. 

3. Lễ hội chocolate ở Fort Lauderdale, Mỹ



Lễ hội lớn nhất Đông Nam nước Mỹ này được tổ  chức bên bờ biển xanh tuyệt đẹp của thành phố Fort Lauderdale. Du khách  có cơ hội thưởng thức những thanh chocolate hảo hạng, xem các game show và biểu diễn thời trang liên quan đến chocolate. Ở đây còn có cả một lớp dạy làm chocolate cho trẻ em. Lễ hội diễn ra từ 12 đến 13/10 hàng năm. 

4. Eurochocolate, Perugia, Italy



Lễ hội chocolate lớn nhất châu Âu  được tổ chức tại thành phố Perugia, miền Trung Italy và thu hút khoảng  900.000 du khách mỗi năm. Đây là dịp để du khách tìm hiểu về truyền  thống làm chocolate của người Italy, nếm chocolate trên đường phố và ngắm những bức tượng tạc từ chocolate. Lễ hội diễn ra từ ngày 18 – 27/10. 


5. ChocolART, Tubingen, Đức




Đây là lễ hội chocolate lớn nhất nước Đức, tập trung cả những nhà máy sản xuất chocolate từ Bắc Mỹ, Nam Mỹ tới châu Phi và châu Âu. Du khách được tham gia nhiều hoạt động liên quan như mát xa bằng chocolate, học làm chocolate và triển lãm tác phẩm nghệ thuật từ chocolate.


6. Chocolate Fest, New Brunswick, Canada


 

New Brunswick được mệnh danh là “thị trấn chocolate Canada” và là nơi thường xuyên diễn ra lễ hội  này, đến nay đã là lần thứ 29. Những người hảo ngọt từ khắp nơi tới đây  để ăn sáng, trưa, chiều, tối bằng những món ăn với nguyên liệu chocolate.

7. Miami Fine Chocolate & Food Show, Miami, Mỹ


 

Lễ hội là hoạt động tôn vinh những loại sô-cô-la làm kiểu thủ công truyền thống của những nhà làm chocolate lừng danh thế giới. Du khách tham dự lễ hội được tham gia vào những buổi diễu hành, và vừa nếm chocolate vừa nghe nhạc sống. 


8. Kaua’I Chocolate Conference, Hawaii, Mỹ




Lễ hội thường niên được tổ chức vào ngày 6 - 9/5 ở Hawaii vô cùng sôi động. Đây là một trong những nơi sản xuất cacao để làm chocolate, vì vậy, du khách có cơ hội hiếm có đến thăm những đồng ca cao, xem hạt ca cao từ trên cây. 


9. CioccolaTò, Turin, Italy


 

Cioccola Tò là tên của một lễ hội chocolate khác cũng diễn ra trên đất nước ẩm thực Italy. Lễ hội  được tổ chức trên quảng trường Vittorio Veneto ở thành phố Turin, với  nhiều hoạt động truyền thống thú vị, thu hút nhiều gia đình và trẻ em  tham gia. Cioccola Tò diễn ra vào ngày 22/11 và kết thúc ngày 1/12 hàng  năm. 


10. York Chocolate Festival, York, Anh


 

Lịch sử làm chocolate ở York có từ năm 1781, khi thành phố có tới 8 nhà máy sản xuất trên tổng số 17.000 dân. Lễ hội thường niên xứ York là thời điểm du khách có thể ghé vào các cửa hàng bán chocolate trong thành phố và thưởng thức hoàn toàn miễn phí. Lễ hội diễn ra từ ngày 29/3 đến 30/3. 


11. World Chocolate Masters Final, Paris, Pháp


 

Cuộc thi chocolate quốc tế này là cơ hội cho những người làm chocolate  thủ công thể hiện tay nghề tạo nên những tác phẩm nghệ thuật. Năm nay,  có đại diện từ 19 quốc gia tham gia. Ngày hội diễn ra từ 28 – 30/3, hứa  hẹn thu hút đông đảo người tới xem. 

 
12. Choco-Late, Bỉ



 
Bỉ là điểm không thể không tới với những ai mê vị ngọt của viên kẹo đen. Mỗi năm, có tới hơn 172.000 tấn kẹo chocolate được sản xuất. Du khách tới dự lễ hội được tham quan các bảo tàng chocolate, nếm chocolate tại hơn 2.000 cửa hàng vào dịp lễ hội Choco-Late ở Bruges và Brussels.

----------

